# MAC Haul: Peacocky and my first e/s palette!



## ElvenEyes (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay, no one told me how much fun it is to play "put the pans in the palette" game!  This is going to be extremely addicting!  But I am pleased with what I got.  And the Peacocky goodies are so lovely.  I should have got more, especially more lippies.  Must look into that...maybe the colours just were not me, but now that I have all these I can get a better idea. Everything is a little darker than I expected, though I haven't tried any on yet. I love them, though!  Sephora stuff came, too, with nothing overly exciting (ha ha..) but I did get LaVanilla perfume and that went on right away. I adore it!  Okay..photos!! 





  	Without flash....




  	With flash


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice haul!!

  	I have one question, what are you going to do with the blue lippie? Is there a special way of using this? Sorry if its a dumb question


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 10, 2011)

Not a dumb question, at all. I know...lol.  What does one do with a blue lipstick?  I am using it for a Fairy Queen outfit that I will be wearing in June (Midsummer's Eve) and possibly again at Halloween!  And maybe I will wear it whenever hubby and I watch Avatar.  Hehehehe...


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Not a dumb question, at all. I know...lol.  What does one do with a blue lipstick?  I am using it for a Fairy Queen outfit that I will be wearing in June (Midsummer's Eve) and possibly again at Halloween!  And maybe I will wear it whenever hubby and I watch Avatar.  Hehehehe...


 
	Lol! Ahhhh during Avatar one of DH's and I favorite movies. Maybe ill get it for that reason too. ;-) Perfect for a Fairy Queen outfit


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lol! Ahhhh during Avatar one of DH's and I favorite movies. Maybe ill get it for that reason too. ;-) Perfect for a Fairy Queen outfit


  	Hubby has not seen any of the Peacocky items yet, so I might surprise him the next time we watch it, do my makeup, come down, see what happens!  lol  Gotta keep things interesting!


----------



## DressMeUppp (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the blue lip!! lol as you can see on my avi lls. I also heard it would be cool for lightening a shade thats too bright, but it works as a great collectors item. Its def a rare item


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 10, 2011)

DressMeUppp said:


> I love the blue lip!! lol as you can see on my avi lls. I also heard it would be cool for lightening a shade thats too bright, but it works as a great collectors item. Its def a rare item


	Hey, that looks good on you! I like the idea of doing the lower lip one colour and the upper another.  I am a NW15 so not sure how good this is going to look on me, but willing to give it a go anyhow!  It is a collector's item and one worth playing with!  I did put a swatch on my hand and blended it a bit and wow...so pretty!  So you can tone it down, too.


----------



## DressMeUppp (Jan 11, 2011)

DressMeUppp said:


> Hey, that looks good on you! I like the idea of doing the lower lip one colour and the upper another.  I am a NW15 so not sure how good this is going to look on me, but willing to give it a go anyhow!  It is a collector's item and one worth playing with!  I did put a swatch on my hand and blended it a bit and wow...so pretty!  So you can tone it down, too.


	Im sure it would look great on you also!!! that blue is amazing do post pics!!


----------



## obeyDita (Jan 15, 2011)

Lovely palette!! Could you tell me what colors are in the bottom row? Thank you!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 15, 2011)

Sure!  Here we go!

  	Last row, from left to right:

  	Patina, Satin Taupe, Haux, Handwritten, Mystery


----------



## baghdad81 (Jan 15, 2011)

what's the pink one in the middle? MAC has so few pinks that I am becoming kinda obsessed with them!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 15, 2011)

Isn't it gorgeous? That is Pink Venus and I love it!! Goes great with other pinks, brown, taupes and lavenders/purples!


----------



## obeyDita (Jan 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Sure!  Here we go!
> 
> Last row, from left to right:
> 
> Patina, Satin Taupe, Haux, Handwritten, Mystery


 
	Thank you! I don't have Haux or Handwritten, but I have the other 3. LOL  but have th b


----------



## natashaish (Feb 12, 2011)

that palette looks gorgeous


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

DressMeUppp said:


> I love the blue lip!! lol as you can see on my avi lls. I also heard it would be cool for lightening a shade thats too bright, but it works as a great collectors item. Its def a rare item



 	I agree on it being a great collectors item. I'm almost 100% sure I wont be able to do anything but mix with it so it probably will just be there all pretty and blue...lol


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 9, 2011)

Any chance you could tell me what the eyeshadows are on the top two rows? I'm looking to make my first palette too so am interested to see!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 9, 2011)

Two top rows:

  	Avalanche, Phloof, Yogurt, Sweet Lust, Seedy Pearl
  	Vex, Orb, Pink Venus, Pink Freeze, Shale


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Apr 11, 2011)

Great haul! I love my MAC palettes! You will love them. The Peacocky eyeshadows are a dream to work with. So pigmented and creamy. I wish I got them all. I love those lippies! That collection is amazing.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Apr 11, 2011)

I use magenta lip liner and creme de la femme lipstick with it...its lovely combination. Its all about experimenting




yasmin1983 said:


> Very nice haul!!
> 
> I have one question, what are you going to do with the blue lippie? Is there a special way of using this? Sorry if its a dumb question


----------



## nunu (Apr 11, 2011)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## armyguyswife (Apr 13, 2011)

AWESOME haul ..love ur picks..colors are great


----------

